# Pumpkin Caramels



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I found this recipe in a book. I'll probably give it a try this year. 

1 cup sugar

1 cup light corn syrup

1 12 ounce can evaporated milk

1/2 cup whipping cream

1 ounce shortening

1/2 of a 15 ounce can pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)

1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

1/8 teaspoon nutmeg

1/8 teaspoon ginger

1/8 teaspoon sage

pinch of salt 

1. line a 9x13 inch baking pan with non-stick paper, ideal depth is about 3/4 inches, you can use a smaller pan to make thicker pieces.

2. Combine all the ingredients in a 4 or 5 quart heavy saucepan, bring to a boil over low heat, stir with a wooden spoon to blend and dissolve all sugar.

3. When the mixture comes to a boil (about 25 minutes), it will boil up because of the milk and cream content. Then wash the inside of the pot with a pastry brush and water to wash away any remaining sugar crystals. Clip a candy thermometer to the side of the pot, making sure the tip dosen't touch the bottom of the pot, and continue boiling over low heat.

4. The batch will boil up and then back down to its cooking level. Stir the mixture continuously after the level lowers. Don't let it scorch.

5. When the batch reaches 234 degrees ( another 15 to 16 minutes, but watch the thermometer), remove it from the heat and remove the themometer.

6. Pour the mixture into the baking pan, allow to cool at room temperature for at least an hour, then cut into 3/4 inch squares. 

makes 2 pounds or about 85 pieces. 

This is supposed to be good either as is or for dipping apples. One thing about this recipe is that the author of the book I found it in says that he has not found pure pumpkin in a smaller can than 15 ounce, but since you only need half the can for this, either plan to waste some or make a really small pumpkin pie with the rest. Since there was a (thankfully brief) time in my life when I was hungry a lot of the time, it bothers me a little that he tells you to waste the rest of the can. Any ideas what else you could do with it?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My mouth is watering just thinking about it. I too will also have to try this out.Thank you for posting the recipe.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OOooo. These sound fabulous - I'm definitely going to try them out this year!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

These sound really good, a little fussy but any candy making usually is. As for the extra pumpkin I've made a pumpkin cream sauce for pasta, pumpkin cookies, mix it into vanilla pudding and make pumpkin pudding...


----------



## Moocheex55 (Mar 26, 2009)

this sounds delicious....

I've actually used a bit of pumpking puree and maple syrup to spread on chicken before baking...gave a really sweet flavor and filled the house with a wonderful scent...


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

oooh! There goes my points for the day! (weight watchers)


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh mt god, this sounds DELISH! Yum! I gotta get my Aunt to make this for me...she's the candy making queen! hehe


----------

